# Fast alle Fische weg!



## Eklis (12. März 2013)

Wir hatten in unserem Teich  8 Jahre lang ca 16 Fische (Goldfische, Shbunkins, Elritzen). Nach vollständigem Abtauen des Eises freuten wir uns vergeblich auf ein Wiedersehen mit ihnen. Aber bis auf zwei sind alle spurlos verschwunden, auch die  scheuen Elritzen, die selten an die Oberfläche kommen, deswegen kann man Katzen ausschließen. Wer war es?  Wir haben im Garten Marder.... Aber ist es möglich, dass die im Winter unter das Eis tauchen? Bisher hatten wir unsere Fische immer gut durche den Winter gebracht. Sind wir vielleicht nicht die Einzigen, denen so etwas passiert ist?


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hallo Eklis,
:Willkommen2

der Verlust deiner Fische tut mir Leid.
Es kann schon sein, dass unglückliche Umstände zu diesem geführt haben. Irgendwann sind es möglicherweise zu viele, die unter dem Eis dann nicht mher genügend Sauerstoff bekommen oder Faulgase nicht entweichen können.

Beschreibe uns doch mal deinen Teich und die Umstände etwas näher.
Dann kommen wir möglicherweise darauf was die Usache war.


----------



## samorai (12. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hi Eklis!
Tut mir echt Leid um Deine Fischis. Gab es denn keine Spuren im Schnee?

LG Ron


----------



## jolantha (12. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hi, Eklis
kannst Du denn bis auf den Grund sehen ? Wie tief ist Dein Teich.
Vielleicht sind sie ja noch gaaaanz unten !


----------



## Zermalmer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*



jolantha schrieb:


> Wie tief ist Dein Teich.


Im Profil stehen 1,5m 

Ich will ja bei Eklis keine falschen Hoffnungen schüren, aber ich denke das da noch einige sich (wenn es nicht grade ein bis zum Boden sichtbarer Teich mit keinen Versteckmöglichkeiten ) versteckt weit unten halten.

Auch wenn die Sonne jetzt schon gut draussen war... das Teichwasser erwärmt sich (je nach Lage) wesentlich langsamer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hi Eklis,

wie Andreas schon schrieb werden die Fische vermutlich wohl nur noch außer Sicht sein.

Als bei meinen Teich die letzte Woche Montag das Eis abgetaut war (ist 1,6m tief) waren erst mal nur ein paar einzelne Goldelritzen auszumachen. Keiner einziger der anderen größeren "roten" Fische - alle über 15-20cm - war zu sehen. Am Mittwoch waren dann auf einmal an die 100 Goldelritzen, die größte der 8 Goldschleien, die 6 Asagi und jede Menge der Stichlingsbrut in der Sonne unterwegs. Von den 11 Goldrotfedern, den 6 Sonnenbarschen und den anderen 7 Goldschleien war noch nichts zu sehen (aber auch keine Leichen beim Algen ziehen), die stecken noch irgendwo in den Pflanzenbeständen in der Tiefe rum. 
Jetzt sind die Fische aber alle wieder weg

MfG Frank


----------



## Sandra1976 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hallo Eklis,
schließe mich da Frank an. Unsere Fische waren im letzten Jahr noch relativ klein und die haben im Winter die vielen Versteckmöglichkeiten zwischen den großen Steinen genutzt. Da war auch fast kein Fisch zu sehen. Als es dann wärmer wurde waren Sie auf einmal alle ganz schnell wieder da zum fischeln (-:
Dieses Jahr sind die meisten (Kois) schon sehr groß und da bleiben Sie in 2 meter Tiefe einfach stehen und die kleineren haben sich auch wieder zwischen die Steine verkrümelt. 
Würde noch abwarten.
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Christine (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*



Eklis schrieb:


> Wir haben im Garten Marder.... Aber ist es möglich, dass die im Winter unter das Eis tauchen?



Nur, wenn man ihnen eine Spitzhacke hinlegt, damit sie sich ein Loch ins Eis hacken können.

Meine Elritzen sind auch noch "verschwunden". Einfach noch ein bisschen abwarten, bis das Wasser ein bisschen Temperatur annimmt. Wenn dann immer noch alle Fische weg sind, wären vielleicht ein paar Fotos ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Eklis (13. März 2013)

Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Eklis,
> :Willkommen2
> 
> der Verlust deiner Fische tut mir Leid.
> ...



Danke für dein Mitgefühl! Aber dann müsste man ja wenigstens einen toten Fisch gefunden haben. Außerdem wird der Teich den ganzen Winter über belüftet und wurde im Herbst, wie jedes Jahr, gereinigt.



samorai schrieb:


> Hi Eklis!
> Tut mir echt Leid um Deine Fischis. Gab es denn keine Spuren im Schnee?
> 
> LG Ron



Hi! Danke für die Antwort. Eindeutige Spuren haben wir nicht erkennen können, aber dass sich nachts bei uns Marder rumtreiben, ist sicher.



jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, Eklis
> kannst Du denn bis auf den Grund sehen ? Wie tief ist Dein Teich.
> Vielleicht sind sie ja noch gaaaanz unten !


 Hi Jolantha, der Teich ist ca 1,50 m tief und der Grund ist gut zu erkennen. Zwei Fische sind ja auch noch da, vor ein paar Tagen waren es noch 6 ...



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Eklis,
> 
> wie Andreas schon schrieb werden die Fische vermutlich wohl nur noch außer Sicht sein.
> 
> ...



Hi Frank, nett, dass du so ausführlich antwortest. Wir haben den Teich seit über 8 Jahren und so etwas ist uns einfach noch nicht passiert. Wir haben ihn im Herbst teilentschlammt und belüften ihn das ganze Jahr über, sodass immer eine kleine eisfreie Stelle bleibt, weshalb wir bisher auch keine Verluste hatten. Wäre ja schön, wenn ihr alle Recht hättet und sie tauchen noch auf, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ....



Sandra1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Eklis,
> schließe mich da Frank an. Unsere Fische waren im letzten Jahr noch relativ klein und die haben im Winter die vielen Versteckmöglichkeiten zwischen den großen Steinen genutzt. Da war auch fast kein Fisch zu sehen. Als es dann wärmer wurde waren Sie auf einmal alle ganz schnell wieder da zum fischeln (-:
> Dieses Jahr sind die meisten (Kois) schon sehr groß und da bleiben Sie in 2 meter Tiefe einfach stehen und die kleineren haben sich auch wieder zwischen die Steine verkrümelt.
> Würde noch abwarten.
> Viele Grüße Sandra



Hi Sandra, 
danke für den Trost. Schauma mal 
VGr, Eklis

Hi Christine, 
danke für die Antwort. Da unser Teich Dank einer Belüftungseinrichtung immer eine eisfreie Stelle hat, bräuchten die possierlichen Tierchen keine Spitzhacke ;-)
VGr, Eklis



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Im Profil stehen 1,5m
> 
> Ich will ja bei Eklis keine falschen Hoffnungen schüren, aber ich denke das da noch einige sich (wenn es nicht grade ein bis zum Boden sichtbarer Teich mit keinen Versteckmöglichkeiten ) versteckt weit unten halten.
> 
> Auch wenn die Sonne jetzt schon gut draussen war... das Teichwasser erwärmt sich (je nach Lage) wesentlich langsamer.



Hi Andreas,
ich habe die Hoffnung auch noch nicht aufgegeben. Aber ich habe auch schon gelesen, dass Marder sogar Kois erbeutet haben. Mich würde halt grundsätzlich interessieren, ob Steinmarder oder Wiesel gelegentlichauch unter Wasser jagen. Beide Spezies treiben sich nachts in unserem Garten herum.


----------



## axel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hallo Eklis

Meine Goldies waren letztes Jahr auch 2 - 3 Wochen verschwunden .
Dann tauchte jedes Tag wieder ein Goldie mehr auf , bis sie alle wieder da waren 
Vielleicht haben sie sich nur Versteckt .
Ich konnte auch bis auf den Grund sehen und trotsdem waren sie weg .
Also Hoffnung nicht aufgeben !

lg
axel


----------



## Eklis (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Eklis
> 
> Meine Goldies waren letztes Jahr auch 2 - 3 Wochen verschwunden .
> Dann tauchte jedes Tag wieder ein Goldie mehr auf , bis sie alle wieder da waren
> ...



Hallo Axel,
danke für deine Antwort, und dass du mir Hoffnung machen möchtest. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, wo sie sich verstecken könnten, die zwei "Übriggebliebenen" sehe ich ja immer, sie dümpeln so am Grund herum. Na ja, es bleibt spannend ;-)
VG,
Silke


----------



## Finalein (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hallo,
ich kenn das auch. Stand nachts mit der Taschenlampe am Teich und war voll entsetzt. Nicht ein Fisch mehr da. Ich war soooo traurig. Und was soll ich sagen? Die ersten warmen Tage und nach und nach tauchten alle wieder auf.
Aber mach Dir nichts draus. Mir geht es jedes jahr aufs Neue so. Du wirst sehen, sie werden alle wiederkommen.
Gruß Lia


----------



## samorai (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hi Silke!
Meinst Du wirklich ein Marder hat Dir deine Fische stebitzt? Marder sind doch eher im "trockenen" auf Beutefang.Was ist denn mit BIBER oder OTTER ? Waschbären scheiden wohl aus,die tauchen nicht.
Ein Marder taucht doch nicht 1,50 m tief,kann ich mir nicht Vorstellen
Eine Abwehrmaßnahme währen eventuell Hundehaare, an den Grenzen Deines Grundstücks entlang ausstreuen.Du hast bestimmt einen Kumpel der ein Hund hat,das ist nicht so auffällig wie andere Abwehrmaßnahmen.

LG Ron!


----------



## canis (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Ron, danke für die morgendliche Unterhaltung! Ein Marder könne es nicht gewesen sein, aber vielleicht ein Biber... herrlich 

Der Biber ist ein reiner Vegetarier ohne jede Ausnahme. Der wird eher verhungern, als dass er hinter die Fische geht. 

Der Marder ist hingegen ein Allesfresser, der tierische Nahrung nicht verschmäht. Er geht durchaus auch mal im Wasser auf Nahrungssuche. Ob er 1.50 m tief taucht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, aber in den Uferzonen fischt er durchaus und kann dabei auch Fische, Krebse und __ Muscheln erbeuten. Ich durfte dies mit eigenen Augen beobachten (zum Glück nicht am eigenen Teich). Dies ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, wenn man die Lebensweise seines nahen Verwandten Fischotter betrachtet. 

Ich schliesse mich aber trotzdem der Mehrheit hier drin an: Abwarten bis es wärmer wird und sich freuen, wenn dann die vermeintlich verschwundenen Fische doch wieder auftauchen. Es ist zwar erstaunlich, aber selbst die bunten Goldfische können sich auf dem Teichboden praktisch unsichtbar machen.


----------



## samorai (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

HE David!
So habe ich es nicht geschrieben,aber ungefähr gemeint!

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Ich finde das toll, was bei Eklis so alles am Teich auftaucht !

Ihr habt das Krokodil vergessen !


----------



## Lucy79 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

..habt Ihr noch nie Fern gesehen??   was da so alle mutieren kann... Schafe, Haie , Krokos, Ratten etc... da ist doch ein carnivorer Bieber nicht unwarscheinlich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ..habt Ihr noch nie Fern gesehen??   was da so alle mutieren kann... Schafe, Haie , Krokos, Ratten etc... da ist doch ein carnivorer Bieber nicht unwarscheinlich



Hi Susanne,

vieleicht haben aber auch ein paar Aliens Lust auf frischen Fisch bekommen und sie durch die noch geschlossene Eisdecke hochgebeamt

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Vielleicht war es auch der hier?


----------



## Eklis (18. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*



canis schrieb:


> Ron, danke für die morgendliche Unterhaltung! Ein Marder könne es nicht gewesen sein, aber vielleicht ein Biber... herrlich
> 
> Der Biber ist ein reiner Vegetarier ohne jede Ausnahme. Der wird eher verhungern, als dass er hinter die Fische geht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Canis, schön, dass du dich mit Mardern etwas besser auszukennen scheinst. Ich habe auch inzwischen erfahren, dass außer den Fischottern auch andere Marder Fische nicht verschmähen und dafür sogar tauchen. Nachdem wir in unserem Garten schon einige Male einen Hermelin beobachtet haben (leider nicht auf frischer Tat ertappt), gibt es für uns inzwischen eigentlich keinen Zweifel mehr. Dass die verschwundenen Fische wieder auftauchen, halte ich angesichts der Übersichtlichkeit unseres Teiches für sehr unwahrscheinlich, es ist ja auch nicht der erste überstandene Winter; und die zwei übrig gebliebenen Fische sind ständig zu sehen.  Wir wollen uns jetzt eine Katze anschaffen, die vielleicht den Hermelin (oder wen auch immer) verscheucht, nur hoffentlich frisst die dann nicht die Fische, die wir wieder einsetzen wollen ;-)
Sollte die alten doch wieder auftauchen, werde ich euch berichten...
VfG,
Eklis


----------



## jolantha (18. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Eklis, 
ich habe grade unsere niederträchtigen und gemeinen Kommentare durchgelesen.:sorry
Wir sind gemein 
Du darfst uns auch einfach mal :


----------



## canis (18. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Nun, das Hermelin ist zwar ein Marderartiger, aber ihm würde ich einen Fischfang eher nicht zutrauen. Viel eher kommt der Steinmarder infrage (der ist schlicht überall anzutreffen) oder aber natürlich auch der Iltis, der sich gerne an Gewässern aufhält. Er dürfte von den Mardern am ehesten als Fischjäger in Frage kommen - mit Ausnahme des Otters natürlich. 

Das mit der Katze kann auch schief gehen, da Katzen mitunter auch mal gerne Fische jagen. Zumindest wird die Katze mit grösserer Wahrscheinlichkeit hinter den Fischen her sein als das Hermelin


----------



## troll20 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Sowohl Marderhund als auch Fuchs gehen auch mal auf Fischfang, besonders wenn sie im Flachwasserbereich an die Fischlis kommen.
Der Marderhund wurde sogar schon beim Tauchen erwischt.

mfg René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hi,

aber auch die tauchen höchstens dann einmal ab wenn keine geschlossene Eisschicht auf dem Teich ist - sind ja schließlich keine Robben (die übrigens mit Mardern verwandt sind) die sich im Eispanzer ein Atemloch freihalten

MfG Frank


----------



## Eklis (20. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*



canis schrieb:


> Nun, das Hermelin ist zwar ein Marderartiger, aber ihm würde ich einen Fischfang eher nicht zutrauen. Viel eher kommt der Steinmarder infrage (der ist schlicht überall anzutreffen) oder aber natürlich auch der Iltis, der sich gerne an Gewässern aufhält. Er dürfte von den Mardern am ehesten als Fischjäger in Frage kommen - mit Ausnahme des Otters natürlich.
> 
> Das mit der Katze kann auch schief gehen, da Katzen mitunter auch mal gerne Fische jagen. Zumindest wird die Katze mit grösserer Wahrscheinlichkeit hinter den Fischen her sein als das Hermelin



Das ist mir auch klar. Es wird ein Rätsel bleiben und ich finde mich langsam damit ab, dass es ungelöst bleibt. Die zwei Verschonten sind jedenfalls frisch und munter, soweit sie das bei der Kälte sein können, sodass ich es wagen werde demnächst neue einzuetzen.


----------



## Bebel (20. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hi

Wie soll denn ein Marder durch eine geschlossenen Eisdecke gekommen sein?

Und wenn die Eisdecke nicht geschlossen war, kommt doch am ehesten ein __ Reiher in Frage.

Ich habe zur Zeit täglich Besuch vom Reiher und zwar kommen "abwechselnd" ein __ Graureiher und ein Silberreiher vorbei. Bisher haben sie jedoch "nur einige Goldies" erwischt. 

OK - natürliche Geburtenkontrolle  - aber wehe die erwischen einen von den anderen :evil. 

Besonders um Mobby (den Namen hat sie nicht umsonst) - unseren allerersten Fisch im Teich, ein gut genährtes Shubunkinweibchen, fürchte ich besonders, die ist leider sehr gefräßig und schwimmt oft nahe der Obefläche.

Marder haben wir auch auf dem Grundstück, bis jetzt haben die kein sichtbares Interesse für den Teich gezeigt. Wir habe auch schon öfter so genannte "Wasserratten" eine Schermausart am Teich gesichtet, die "angeblich" auch keine Fische verschmähen (sind aber eigentlich Planzenfresser), ich führe meine angebissenen / bzw, halbierten Fische jedoch auf die regelmäßigen Reiherbesuche zurück.

LG Bebel


----------



## Eklis (25. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hi Bebel,
wie schon erwähnt, war die Eisdecke dank entsprechender Vorrichtungen nur bei ganz strengem Frost ganz geschlossen, die meiste Zeit  blieb eine eisfreie Stelle. An __ Reiher habe ich natürlich auch schon gedacht. Aber der Teich liegt nahe am Haus und ich habe hier noch nie einen Reiher gesichtet. Die Räuberei muss nachts passiert sein.
Übrigens, die letzten zwei Goldfische sind jetzt auch verschwunden...
VG, Eklis


----------



## Bebel (27. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hi Eklis

Auch wenn der Teich nahe am Haus liegt, läßt sich der __ Reiher, wenn er hungrig ist, nicht davon abschrecken. Starten und Landen kann der trotz seiner Größe auf kleinster Fläche.

Es gibt Gegenden ohne Reiher?

Ich wohne sehr ländlich und es gibt hier alle möglichen Tiere, aber der einzige der die Fische hier in größeren Mengen frisst, ist nun mal der Reiher. Andere Tiere fressen vielleicht mal einen Fisch, wenn sie das Glück haben einen zu erwischen.

Der Reiher ist zwar nicht in der Nacht unterwegs, kommt aber oft auch in der Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung wenn alles schön ruhig ist im Garten.

LG Bebel


----------



## jolantha (28. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*



Bebel schrieb:


> Hi Eklis
> 
> Der __ Reiher ist zwar nicht in der Nacht unterwegs, kommt aber oft auch in der Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung wenn alles schön ruhig ist im Garten.
> 
> LG Bebel



Genau dann kommt er auch zu mir, dieses verfressene Ungeheuer !


----------



## samorai (28. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

He!
Schon mal mit Mani-Manfred probiert?
 

LG Ron!!


----------



## Hardy50 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*

Hallo Eklis,
ich nehme mal stark an, dass sich da ein __ Fischreiher sein Festtagsmenue geholt aht.


----------



## Eklis (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*



Bebel schrieb:


> Hi Eklis
> 
> Auch wenn der Teich nahe am Haus liegt, läßt sich der __ Reiher, wenn er hungrig ist, nicht davon abschrecken. Starten und Landen kann der trotz seiner Größe auf kleinster Fläche.
> 
> ...



Hi Bebel,
das klingt alles ja recht plausibel.Trotzdem schließe ich den Reiher nach wie vor aus, da wir den Teich vom Wintergarten aus praktisch ständig im Blickfeld haben, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich der Reiher immer dann dem Teich genähert haben soll, wenn wir nicht da waren, auch wenn sie ja sehr schlau sind. Außerdem befindet sich etwa 20 Meter entfernt ein richtig großer Fischweiher mit idealen Fangbedingungen für Reiher, die wir da auch schon gelegentlich beobachtet haben.
Wir haben jetzt wieder ein paar (geschenkte) Goldfische eingesetzt, die wir aber vorerst mit einem Netz schützen. Mal sehen, wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt.  
VG,  Eklis


----------



## Eklis (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fast alle Fische weg!*



jolantha schrieb:


> Genau dann kommt er auch zu mir, dieses verfressene Ungeheuer !



Verfressen stimmt, aber er jagt ja nicht wie z.B. ein Eisvogel oder Seeadler, sondern ist ein "Ansitzjäger", also in der Regel gut zu beobachten, bevor er zuschlägt. Einmal wenigstens hätten wir ihn dann sehen müssen, so wie wir andere Tiere in unserem Garten (Spechte, Habicht, Hermelin, Baummarder, Mauswiesel) schon beobachtet haben.


----------

